# Can anyone help identify this part?



## renral (Mar 15, 2021)

Hi all, Thanks in advance. Im sure this will be super easy for you experts.

My UK version Sage Barista Express has started leaking from the rear right corner, Ive had the top panel off and have identified where the leak is coming from but could do with someone telling me exactly what part is broken.

here is a video of the leak, it is coing from the slightly yellow plastic connector just to the left of the white pipe:






If anyone could help it would be much appreciated.

Thanks,

J


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Looks like it need an new O ring but can't really see where the water is coming from. If the O ring it will be around the ptfe pipe.


----------



## renral (Mar 15, 2021)

ajohn said:


> Looks like it need an new O ring but can't really see where the water is coming from. If the O ring it will be around the ptfe pipe.


 Hey, thanks for your reply. I have attached a new photo whit the leaking section circled:



http://imgur.com/6A46Mow


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

It looks like you have scale around the ptfe pipe so may be a slight leak through the O ring.

It looks like the elbow is tilted forwards to me rather than being square to the solenoid. Twisting it vertical carefully might help but I don't know how the joint is made.

Past that it's a case of carefully dismantling and looking at what is going on or get it repaired. I assume it is out of warrantee if in simple phone Sage. Out, Coffee Classics may repair it for you

There is a video on cleaning BE solenoids on Youtube. Not sure if it shows getting them out. This thread shows the sort of thing that may have to be done and the solenoid assembly taken out.

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/58567-help-requiring-a-part/

The only fix can be replace with parts that fit. If O rings are disturbed when working on them it's best to have some spares. I posted the sizes here. RS is RScomponents. There is also a link to a company in Oz that can supply some parts for all Sage machines.

https://www.coffeeforums.co.uk/topic/58374-sage-dual-boiler-replacement-parts/?do=embed


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

There is a video on getting the solenoid block out and do make sure you unplug the machine and notice where he pulls of the large pipe at one end of the block.






His buzzing is due to the solenoids needing cleaning. There is a video on that.


----------



## FranSanchez (Mar 18, 2021)

Hi,

I have that exact same part broken in my machine and I'd like to replace it, so I'm also interested. Here is a picture of mine (I have already removed the solenoid block).

https://ibb.co/985JGzK
https://ibb.co/Lzqfmqb

I have removed the elbow and the orange o-ring inside seems fine, to me it seems to be the hard plastic washer.


----------



## FranSanchez (Mar 18, 2021)

I have been investigating a bit more and I have made a few findings.

There is a kit that can be bought:



https://www.needapart.co.nz/buy-online/breville-espresso-coffee-machine-solenoid-valve-connector-kit-bes860-10132138


http://spares.bigwarehouse.com.au/product_info.php?products_id=1875681


https://www.ereplacementparts.com/solenoid-valve-connector-kit-p-1810343.html


https://www.hapswangara.com.au/breville-parts/breville-coffee-machines-parts/bes870-barista-express/bes860-1477.html


These are expensive and eventually will run into the same problem, so I have found this suggestion in another forum: https://www.home-barista.com/espresso-machines/breville-bes870-solenoid-elbow-leaking-t66394.html#p754526



> Hey had the same problem myself on a 3 year old machine, sorry if this is a bit late but may help someone else. I switched the old cracked plastic elbow for a food grade metal 16bar high temperature rated elbow. Size is 4mm push fit to 1/8 bspp https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/High-Temperature-Food-Grade-Push-in-Fittings-Elbow-Male-Stud-bspp-Air-Steam/111192949040?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&var=410225712222&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2648 make sure you get a high temp and correct pressure rating or it may explode or the seals will fail quickly.
> 
> Screws straight into the solenoid, cut the metal grommet/clamp off the original ptfe 4mm tube making sure the cut is perfectly straight, push the cut end into the push fitting, then pull the push fitting collar outwards to activate the clamp. Works a treat and a solid upgrade from plastic parts.


 So, I have ordered that part and probably at some point I will upgrade all the plastic fittings with food grade metallic ones. I'll keep updating as I make progress.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

FranSanchez said:


> So, I have ordered that part and probably at some point I will upgrade all the plastic fittings with food grade metallic ones. I'll keep updating as I make progress.


 There are a number of idea on problems like these on homebarista some apply to the DB but similar ideas can be used.

An alternative is metric pipe fitting brass parts on the thermo machines.

There is probably a simpler fix to the plastic washer if it is a washer - ptfe tape on the thread of the part that is retaining it.


----------



## FranSanchez (Mar 18, 2021)

ajohn said:


> There is probably a simpler fix to the plastic washer if it is a washer - ptfe tape on the thread of the part that is retaining it.


 I thought about this but the washer is not flat, it has a rim and different thickness in the inner part than the outside from what I could see.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

FranSanchez said:


> I thought about this but the washer is not flat, it has a rim and different thickness in the inner part than the outside from what I could see.


 No alternative other than dismantle taking the threaded part that goes into the solenoid out.

The links posted in other countries are infuriating. Breville sold all parts some time ago and seem to have shut the supply off. Changes in legislation may or may not fix this.

There usually is some mileage in switching to different parts such as standard push fit but make sure they are high pressure parts. The high pressure piping is 4mm ptfe. The solenoids in the thermo machines have metric pipe threads. Size is mentioned in one of the links I posted where some one snapped off a hose connector. Simple to replace with a brass part. Solenoids appear on ebay from Germany - some one who decided to order and stock them.  Uk can be a bit limp on things like that.

TBH the plastic O ring connectors are probably used in some bean to cup machines. I did find the clip used on a site selling spares for these at a crazy price. Sage did sell them in packs of 50. I think it was £4 for one.


----------



## FranSanchez (Mar 18, 2021)

I have found a good German shop on eBay which has a lot of spares for other machines, but I can see that many of the parts are essentially the same: https://www.ebay.co.uk/str/hotcoffeemaschinenservice


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Solenoids

https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/m.html?_odkw=&_ssn=buegelcenter&hash=item5902497b4a%3Ag%3AfF8AAOSwjxRgPooS&item=382290459466&_osacat=0&_from=R40&_trksid=p2046732.m570.l1313&_nkw=(breville%2Csage)&_sacat=0

I think the dearer versions use a stainless base as Sage do. These can usually be cleaned out though. Video on youtube on the BE. Looks like coils may be listed as well. The triacs if one fails can be replaced but means doing board work with a soldering iron. If leaded it's best to cut the leads and then remove what's left with the iron. Look in the Oz site I have listed a couple of times.

My view on the DB coils during problems is that a couple of VA more wouldn't hurt. Problems - pass. When hot the effective VA can drop. I have had this happen during a descale. To avoid it's probably worth a thorough backflush before descaling. On DB's. crush up a couple of cleaning tablets or one larger one. I'm wondering if Puly back flush powder would be a better option but not tried it.  Maybe I should back flush more often - some one mentions once a week. Sage's 200 shots is too long on all.

Searching gastrobak may bring up some parts in some countries - Aldi seem to be selling the old gastrobak - a BE that looks different.


----------



## FranSanchez (Mar 18, 2021)

So I have replaced now the faulty plastic elbow with the high temp food grade metallic one and the leak is gone. I have to say that this part is so much better than the original plastic one and it was very easy to replace. I will definitely upgrade the rest of plastic components.


----------



## MartinB (May 8, 2011)

FranSanchez said:


> So I have replaced now the faulty plastic elbow with the high temp food grade metallic one and the leak is gone. I have to say that this part is so much better than the original plastic one and it was very easy to replace. I will definitely upgrade the rest of plastic components.
> 
> View attachment 55522


 Gives me a lot of faith having just picked one of these machines up with a duff plastic elbow. Looks to be a nice job well done!


----------



## kazart.ab (8 d ago)

FranSanchez said:


> So I have replaced now the faulty plastic elbow with the high temp food grade metallic one and the leak is gone. I have to say that this part is so much better than the original plastic one and it was very easy to replace. I will definitely upgrade the rest of plastic components.
> View attachment 55522


 Can I ask where did you buy that s part from I am based in the UK Regards Arthur


----------

